# portsnap: Command not found.



## HackXBack (Nov 20, 2013)

Hello,

This is my problem.

```
root@localhost:~ # portsnap fetch
portsnap: Command not found.
```


----------



## Savagedlight (Nov 20, 2013)

Please elaborate. What did you do before this? Is this a new system? What is the output of `# uname -a`?


----------



## pieside (Nov 21, 2013)

Have you tried `/usr/sbin/portsnap`?


----------



## troberts (Nov 21, 2013)

It is possible to build FreeBSD without portsnap and its related files. If you buildworld, look for /etc/src.conf, and if it exists, make sure it does not have WITHOUT_PORTSNAP in it.


----------

